# Sicher Musik in HTML wiedergeben



## PhoenixDH (6. September 2006)

Wie kann ich es schaffe, sicher Musik in HTML abzuspielen.

Szenario:

Ich habe eine Seite auf der Hörproben liegen.
Auf den Klick auf den entsprechenden Link soll sich ein POPUP öffnen, in dem der Sound wiedergegeben wird, so ne Art MediaPlayer, wie man es von vielen Seiten kennt.

Wie erreiche ich das, bzw. Quellcode oder Anregungen zum Suchen, denn bei Googel habe ich mit meinen Suchbegriffen nix rechtes gefunden!

Ne weitere Frage, wie mache ich das ganze sicher, d.h. das niemand die Datei downloaden kann? Reicht da .htaccess oder gibts da auch andere Möglichkeiten? Was wäre die einfachste?

Dank euch.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. September 2006)

Hi,

ich würds mit Flash (kleiner Audioplayer + mp3-Streaming) machen - das PlugIn macht (nach meiner Erfahrung) weniger Zicken als diverse MediaPlayer, ist relativ schlank und plattformübergreifend verfügbar. Die URL zur Audiodatei musst Du nicht direkt übergeben, es reicht z.B., wenn Du dem Player eine ID übergibst, die dieser mit einer indizierten Playlist (die vom Server geladen werden kann) vergleicht und den entsprechenden Sound öffnet.

Gruß
.


----------



## chimy (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

du kannst es ja mal mit diesem Player probieren. Ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut!

http://webmatze.de/experimente/flash/flashplayer.htm


----------

